# Are you a music snob?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> You'd better
> like Medtner
> Because he's lesser known
> Now hear me drone
> ...


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Bravo! Modernist humor makes my hair rise!


----------

